# Rubella jab -what should I do?



## Sweets (Jun 28, 2006)

Hello everyone

I'm about to embark down the IVF/ICSI road this month and had a consultation at the Lister last month. I had all the blood tests needed.  Everything is fine apart from the fact that I was not immuned against rubella.  so, I had my rubella jab last week and they have told me that I should not try to get pregnant for a month although the manufacturers of the jab say 3 months!  apparently, the government health advisory dept. ahve confirmed that one month is fine.

Well, I've started the contraceptive pill for this month and am due to to begin the drugs etc next month after my first period.  However, my question is - do I go ahead as planned or be extra careful about this rubella jab and wait another month and start the drugs etc in Oct instead?  I'm 42, nearly 43, and I feel time is of the essence and just want to get on with this.  However, I'm a real worrier and don't want to do the wrong thing.  I want to make sure everyhting as far as possible is for me, as the odds seem to be against me succeeding in this anyway!

Hope someone can help or just help me feel calmer about things.

Many Thanks in advance

Sweets


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Sweets

This happened to me. I was immune and they wouldnt go ahead until i had had it done. We were also told a month was fine and was allowed to go ahead.
Unfortunately my cycle resulted in a negative but nothing to do with the jab.
I am sure they wouldnt put you through anything that would cause harm to you or a potential baby.
Good luck

Love kImx  x x


----------



## Sweets (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for that reassuring reply Kim.  I'm sorry to hear about the outcome of your cycle.  I hope I can be as strong as you sound.

I'm still thinking about it and will discuss it a bit more with DP.  I'm going to continue with the contraceptive pill this month and see how I feel at the end of August about going forward with the treatment then or waiting until October.

Best wishes

Sweets


----------

